# Feeling lost...



## FangsDragon

I'm about 19 weeks along and have had complications since day one (cervix is already shortening and dilating, placenta previa, cramping and bleeding off and on since week three or four, plus I have MS). I got a call from my OB yesterday, and got some news that really knocked me for a loop. After my last appointment (Wed afternoon) she talked to a perinatologist about my pregnancy and complications. It seems that there's no chance of saving the baby and me. I've been scheduled for surgery next Wednesday. While this by itself is hard to deal with, I'm having to do this alone because my other half is not here right now. I'm all alone. I live in a town where I have no friends, just a few people I know from work (none of whom I feel comfortable enough with to share this). I have no contact with my family. Two years ago I dealt with an entire pregnancy, emergency C-section, and adoption all on my own. I'm not handling this well and I don't know where to turn. I feel like I'm completely falling apart. :sad1:


----------



## sunflower82

Oh I'm so sorry to hear this I had a mc 
Last Saturday at 18 weeks it happened 
Out of no where I'm still very upset


----------



## 3xscharmer

So sorry honey, but before I did anything I would seek a second and third opinion, I took your post to mean that LO is still alive and I would make absolutely 100% sure that this was the only option before I did anything to hurt LO. So sorry you are going through this right now :hugs:


----------



## FangsDragon

Ended up being rushed to the hospital Monday afternoon when my water broke. Delivered around 11pm. One more angel looking after us.


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
I am SO deeply sorry for your loss. If you ever need to talk I am always here.

XO Andrea :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## agreeksmom

im so sorry i will pray for you


----------



## sixzigma

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## BabyLuv88

sorry for ur loss


----------



## dairymomma

:hugs:


----------

